
That 3am security call about Apache Kafka - lensesio
https://lenses.io/blog/2020/05/security-call-kafka-security-visibility-and-incident-investigation/
======
mastergui
Haha...Security Breach reference. I loved that southpark!
[https://southpark.cc.com/clips/410450/security-
breach](https://southpark.cc.com/clips/410450/security-breach)

------
Mirikongos
Nice one!

